

Expect (and accept) the oh s%$^t moment - an agile marketing manifesto - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2011/11/05/the-product-you-deliver-will-change-agile-marketing-principle-2/

======
tvitesse
Love the idea of applying agile concepts to your marketing efforts.

~~~
gregmeyer
Thanks - it started as a defensive measure ;) and then I realized it had good
applicability beyond just the immediate project

------
lalehhassibi
Great article on agile marketing!

